# How to do 2 cuts in cut studio. Using Roland gx 24



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello I was wondering if anyone that uses cut studio that came with the Roland cutter knows how to make the cutter do 2 passes do I just copy paste the same design on top of each other to make it do that or I there a simpler way to do that. The way I read it is I want the cutter to do 2 full circles before it goes to the next one. This is for sticky flock


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Manny, you don't need to do two passes. If you're using a 60* blade, use a down force of about 180g with just one pass.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks. That's what I'm usin. Right now. Just trying to get it to weed like Matt in all the YouTube videos. As soon as he peels it off the backing. Most the image weeds. When I do it maybe one circle will stay. It weeds fine when I put it on a table or sheet the pull it most comes off. Not to big a deal just trying to see if there I an easier way


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You can either up your down force to 190 or you can extend your blade out just a bit.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I find it easier to weed when I cut the design twice. I just send the job to the cutter twice.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

When you say send to the cutter twice do you wait for it to cut once and then send again. Would that match up? Or like what I mentioned copy paste it over itself and cut, then it will cut twice.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

2STRONG said:


> When you say send to the cutter twice do you wait for it to cut once and then send again. Would that match up? Or like what I mentioned copy paste it over itself and cut, then it will cut twice.


First I have my cutter (Graphtec) set to return to the original starting point after cutting a job. Then I use the plug-in for Illustrator and just click on the 'cut' button twice. I don't have to wait until the first one cuts. It cuts once, returns to the starting point then continues to cut the 2nd time.


----------

